

How to learn Flash - coliveira

During the last few years I have seen more and more web sites that use Flash not just for media, but also for UI interaction -- in the same way one would use Cocoa or Win32. It looks like Flash is becoming the "low level" API for web apps, that is, whenever something is not available as DHTML/Javascript, one uses Flash to achieve it.<p>Considering this, I am thinking that learning Flash is really necessary. Do you have any good resources to do this (books or web sites)? Also, is it possible to develop Flash sites with open source tools?
======
Chirag
If you are just starting with Flash, goto <http://flash.tutsplus.com/> and
start doing the tutorials with the examples and once you are fimilliar with
the environment.

Visit <http://www.gotoandlearn.com/> for a very good set of video tutorials
and examples. Gotoandlearn is IMO one of the best starting points to dive into
flash.

After this you have Google :)

------
wallflower
Open source tool: FlashDevelop.org (Windows only but runs on Parallels/Mac)

------
dtby
For someone just starting out, I would recommend checking out haXe.[1] It's
certainly not a traditional Flash development environment, but it offers some,
to my knowledge, unique advantages in the space particularly in terms of
offering multiple output targets. And it's got plenty of open source tools to
help you along.

However, first I would ask myself "If I can't accomplish my goals in DHTML and
Javascript, is the web the proper place to deploy my application?" I'm pretty
sure this is an unpopular view in these parts, but it may be worth
considering.

[1] <http://haxe.org/>

~~~
DanielStraight
The number of things you can't do with HTML and Javascript is getting smaller
every day. I see no need at all for flash in the long term. The only time I
_like_ flash is flash video players, but those will be replaceable in the
future as well.

